# Just sold my La Pavoni and I already regret it!!!



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't know what I was thinking, sold the La Pav last week and got the Silvia back in the kitchen, really regretting it already, so will most likely get another lever, I don't think there was anything I disliked about the La Pav to start with so probably going back to another La Pav.

Now that I'm working from home I guess the top priority would be startup time as our coffee consumption is all over the place with no specific time or frequency but no more than 4 shots a day to justify leaving it on, sometimes 2 shots in the same session, sometimes all in the morning, sometimes spread out...

With that in mind, is there a lever that warms up faster than the La Pavoni?

For all the lever lovers out there - WHAT WAS I THINKING?!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Haha! Don't worry, you are not alone. I have a Pavoni too, great machine, but this lock down made me think whether I should upgrade it or not.

I think as far as levers go, for the price, you can't beat the Pavoni. They are easy to fix, maintain... easy to pull a shot, fast heat up, good steaming... but the temperature management can be interesting...

What's wrong with the Silvia you don't like?


----------



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

Nothing wrong with the Silvia, makes great coffee but it got a freaking pump in it, hahah, so the silence of the La Pav was not appreciated enough, specially early in the morning and I guess I just enjoy the lever control and feedback so am definitely going back.

I don't think the Silvia is an upgrade from the La Pavoni, thinking now, not sure what would be?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

How long did it take your La Pav take to heat up?

Mine heats up in about 5 minutes.

I exclusively use my La Pav whenever I want a coffee during the day as it is quick.


----------



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

around 20 minutes, I had pressure before that but would get better coffee from 20 minutes onwards


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

What are the steaming capabilities like? Good enough for latte art?


----------



## hotCUPPA (Sep 24, 2019)

Steaming on the La Pavoni is great, but I'm not into latte art so wouldn't know, how much pressure do you need? Just let it build enough I guess, after 30 minutes I can (could) pull multiple shots no problem, but if steam is your thing I'd imagine there are much better machines with a dedicated boiler.

YouTube has a few vids of latte art on the la pav.


----------

